# FISHING AT THE MANTUA



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Well today my brother and I and his attempt to convert me to a bass fisherman at Mantua was an awesome day. This by far was my best day day bass fishing in a really long time. My bro laced into a 5 lber and my best went about 4. We boated around 30 fish on the day. It was fast and furious and the quality and size of the fish were superb. I still like the trolling for the kokes though, however I will be bass fishing alot more this year now lol.

Here is a link to the fish we caught on free form

http://www.freeformfishing.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2870


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya bass fishing can be really fun.


----------



## krisfish (Apr 6, 2008)

i also went up there this last weekend and cought my first bass we killed them it was a lot of fun sounds like yours were a little bigger bass fishing is too fun


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

what end were ya at?


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

question:
what do you use to fish there with and what method works


----------



## krisfish (Apr 6, 2008)

we were on the south end we started but the ramp and made our way east 
we were using watermelon sincos its too fun


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for that info


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks good report


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

What is a watermelon sinco? I have always done really well on the North side using a jig under a worm. You pick up a lot of blue gill, but bass will sure hit that rig too! Haven't had a chance to get over there this year, sounds like I need to go.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry I guess I should read my posts before I put them up! I meant a jig tipped with a worm under a bober.


----------

